# Eye color



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

What's your eye color? 

Blue
Brown
Hazel
Green


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Mine are kinda like sea foam green with blue on the outside and gold in the middle










Anyone else have odd colored eyes?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Nothing odd about brown but I don't mind being a brown eyed girl. My eyes go from a deep copper-brown to amber/gold around the outside and then almost a greyish border around the very edge.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oooo I see orange in there too. Very pretty.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

kg420 said:


> Oooo I see orange in there too. Very pretty.


Haha, yeah it doesn't look like there's much to them in regular lighting and then the sun hits em and that's when people usually notice


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Someone tried to tell me that yellow around the pupils is caused by some rare desiese lol. Um no I'm pretty sure they've always looked like that :rofl:


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Mine change color...sometimes more green, sometimes more grey, sometimes gold lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Mine change color...sometimes more green, sometimes more grey, sometimes gold lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mine change a bit too. Sometimes they look really green, like close to grass green and sometimes they look like a very pale soft green. The pic is what they look like on most days though and you can always see that little spot too.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I think mine are a pretty normal color but they change all the time lol.





































And these are my daughters eyes.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I think mine are a pretty normal color but they change all the time lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow you both have gorgeous eyes


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

kg420 said:


> Wow you both have gorgeous eyes


Thanks  I'm pretty partial to hers lol. My poor son got plain old brown from his daddy. I tried to help him though lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Nothing too strange here either....brown as brown can get...very dark. No pics sorry...my eyes have been known to hypnotize the unsuspected.http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_gmFn0p0OjkE/TMIUYMcB_MI/AAAAAAAAAXo/NQk9mRtVqGo/s1600/Dracula2-redeyes.jpg


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Nothing too strange here either....brown as brown can get...very dark. No pics sorry...my eyes have been known to hypnotize the unsuspected.http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_gmFn0p0OjkE/TMIUYMcB_MI/AAAAAAAAAXo/NQk9mRtVqGo/s1600/Dracula2-redeyes.jpg


Lol I love that pic :rofl:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> SUGARLOAF green-eyed lady 1970 - YouTube
> Van Morrison - Brown Eyed Girl (Original Version) - YouTube
> The Who - Behind Blue Eyes (Original Version) - YouTube
> Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blues Crystal Gayle - YouTube


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Very good music selection there Christian! 

Krystal, my eyes are usually a blue-grey color but have a tendency to change based on my mood. They have been like an emerald green on occasion but are normally blue, with more grey to them. My license says they're blue, but usually more of a slate-grey with blue highlighting I guess. They're also enhanced if I wear make-up (which is very rare), and I don't wear colored contacts to achieve the color change... just happens naturally.

Princess you and your daughter both have beautiful eyes!

Carrie I like yours too. All three of my daughters have different shades of brown... my oldest has like a chestnut brown color, my youngest has dark brown, and my middle daughter has like a hazel-brown color. Can't wait to see how my lil man's eyes turn out once he's here!


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I think mine are a pretty normal color but they change all the time lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You and your daughter both have pretty eyes, she gets them from you I take it haha, mine are just boring brown :/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Pretty eyes ladies. I am a brown eyed girl they don't change...maybe a lil red when I am pissed.hahahaha


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

TuellMan said:


> You and your daughter both have pretty eyes, she gets them from you I take it haha, mine are just boring brown :/
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! Lol no actually my husbands eyes are a brighter blue than mine. More like hers. She probably got them from him. My poor son had blue eyes all the way up until a year old before they changed to brown :/ too bad I was really hoping for blue.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

